# Bootup Booster Program (FREE)



## pcatrocity (Feb 8, 2010)

Here's a nice little program to help you speed your boot up time. 
It helps you learn which programs start when you boot up your computer. As well as letting you know their purpose. 
Then offers opportunity to stop, pause, delay or remove programs from starting on boot.
*Soluto*


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

Good find!!!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

oofda........I'd be leery of that, personally.........


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

valis said:


> oofda........I'd be leery of that, personally.........


Ummm... I didn't get that 
I just had a problem with windows 7 of my pc (windows explorer needs to close).... Thought it may help the process of finding out the exact problem. I didn't install it yet though.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm extremely leery of apps that say anything about boost, speed increase, reg cleaning, any of those. I've yet to find ANY that are anything but snake oil, and none that won't eventually kill the machine, either.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I've heard of this application, so it's more reputable than some. It _might_ provide marginal improvements in boot time, but since it's making system changes, there's always the risk that it will cause more problems than it solves.

My computer takes an eternity to completely boot, but that's because I have several programs and services that launch at startup, and some are poorly written. I can only imagine that a program like this would either disable those programs completely or cripple them to the point they wouldn't function properly.

I wouldn't recommend using software like this.


----------



## pcatrocity (Feb 8, 2010)

valis- If you know information I don't, please share it.
It scanned clean with Avast, Super antispyware and Malwarelytes.
It is more informative about programs purposes. 
It doesn't just give options. It also shows what others hare done and makes recommendations.
Have you tried it?


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm not going to take a risk. So, I'm not going to install it.
Better to be safe than sorry!!


----------



## pcatrocity (Feb 8, 2010)

DoubleHelix- its basically Msconfig with program explanations, recommendations 
as well as ability to pause or delay instead of just "don't start on boot"
Not a registry cleaner.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

pcatrocity said:


> valis- If you know information I don't, please share it.
> It scanned clean with Avast, Super antispyware and Malwarelytes.
> It is more informative about programs purposes.
> It doesn't just give options. It also shows what others hare done and makes recommendations.
> Have you tried it?


Nope. Don't need to though; I prefer to do all my system changes manually.

Like I said, I'd not use it.....if you want to give it a shot, go for it........but it wouldn't come near any machine I'm working on. I've fixed too many rigs from similar apps.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

pcatrocity said:


> DoubleHelix- its basically Msconfig with program explanations, recommendations
> as well as ability to pause or delay instead of just "don't start on boot"
> Not a registry cleaner.


That sounds like WinPatrol that many of us use


----------



## pcatrocity (Feb 8, 2010)

Noyb_- I was trying to think of program I used before that has that feature. Big difference is Win Patrol gets annoying. plus this one shows time each program takes to boot

Soluto I sec
Zonealarm 2 sec
Avast antivirus 59 sec
Magicjack (delayed) 4 sec
38 Widows Processes 33 sec
1:39 min now
2:13 originally not a big save on time but now I know Avast is biggest culprit. Also found out a few programs were still running at boot up when they shouldn't be. Now they don't.


I'm not trying to change anyone's opinion. But would like facts or experiences from the doubting Thomas's as to why it shouldn't be trusted.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Avast antivirus is the biggest delay here.

But when I get up in the morning I start the PC.
Go get coffee.
Login to PC.
Go to the bathroom.
Come back and all is done loading so have good use of PC.

I got SUPERAntiSpyware Professional also and the auto update can also add to the startup time because with Avast wanting to check out what is loading that is always longer the first time and both getting updates and installing them.
So that is why I start the computer the way I do because I don't have to sit here and watch it boot because it's always longer when you are waiting and watching.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

valis said:


> Nope. Don't need to though; I prefer to do all my system changes manually.
> 
> Like I said, I'd not use it.....if you want to give it a shot, go for it........but it wouldn't come near any machine I'm working on. I've fixed too many rigs from similar apps.





> I prefer to do all my system changes manually.


Same here, but Win 7 boots quick enough for me that I haven't seen a need to speed up the boot process.
I just timed mine to a loaded desktop...47 seconds.....far superior to my Win98se that took 5 to 6 minutes.
And I usually only bootup once a day 

If it bothered me, I'd let it hibernate over night.


----------



## pcatrocity (Feb 8, 2010)

This program isn't for everyone. But for us rookies its a good source of explanations.
I've been using ZoneAlarm free for years and the most frequent popup to Allow or Deny has been for svchost. When looking for more info it doesn't give any except it may be legitimate but sometimes other programs use its name. That isn't much info at all.
For everyone wondering about those svchosts allowed in ZoneAlarm free, here are full program names (svchost-DCOMLaunch)
(svchost-localservice)
(svchost-localserviceandnoimpersonation)
(svchost-localservicenetworkrestricted)
(svchost-localservicenonetwork)
(svchost-netsvcs)
(svchost-networkservice)
with a few snapshots from program below.
The paid version of Winpatrol may give better description and info than ZoneAlarm free but the Winpatrol free doesn't.
At least Soluto gives enough info to google more info without paying $30.








http://i1183.photobucket.com/albums/x472/r48706/2011-09


----------



## pcatrocity (Feb 8, 2010)

to be honest it boosts your bootup time by delaying or pausing some programs. 
The best item for me is that it shows all programs on bootup, gives a full program name with decent description of why it needs to run to boot properly, can be delayed or can be paused and not affect bootup.
If you don't trust its opinion, don't change any settings.


----------

